# New TV Show, The Strain



## Gracie

THIS looks interesting! No ethereal, sexy, feminin-ish vampires in this one. Nope. Thems ugly, gross, disgusting and mean!!! Just the way Vamps should be, lol.

Plus, the creator rocks!

Who is eagerly awaiting? Me me me!

Horror and real life mix to make up FX's 'The Strain'


----------



## Gracie

The Strain | Series Premiere July 13 Sundays 10pm | FX Networks


----------



## westwall

Looks sufficiently weird to maybe be good.


----------



## Gracie

Yeah, it does! Kinda reminds me of the vamps in whatshisfaces movies..Blade. Their mouths have more things in it than just sharp pointy teeth, lol.


----------



## Gracie

Reminder....it debuts tonight.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Looks like The Andromeda Strain with a Vampire twist?


----------



## Gracie

Heads up East Coast People! COming on NOW.

Report back here when it is over and let us know what you thought, k?


----------



## shart_attack

_"Love, you see, is the one force that cannot be explained.

It cannot be broken down into a chemical process.

It is the beacon that guides us back home when no one is there, and *the light that illuminates* our loss.

Its absence robs us of all pleasure, of our capacity for joy.

It makes our nights darker, and our days gloomier.

But when we find love, no matter how wrong, how sad, or how terrible, we cling to it: it gives us our strength; it holds us upright. It feeds on us, and we feed on it.

Love is our grace.

Love is our downfall."_ &#8212; Said by the creepy old New World Order-ish guy in the tower, as the virus had made its way across the Hudson.

Vampires.

Zombies.

An unstoppable virus.

And a guy with the Staff of Moses who runs a pawn shop, and who most likely saw evil firsthand as a boy in a European World War II camp &#8212; i.e. maybe the poor kid unfortunately saw the work of Dr. Josef Mengele.

That's what I'm calling.


----------



## Gracie

45 minutes and I get to watch it too!

So is it scarey? Effects good or cheesy?


----------



## shart_attack

Not scary.

Not _yet_, at least.


----------



## shart_attack

Important to note that the elderly badass pawn shop owner sports a prison tat of a number on his right forearm &#8212; first pointed out by one of the other prisoners in the holding cell at the jail.

I maintain that he is a WWII death camp survivor.

Stickin' with that theory.


----------



## Gracie

And kinda like a Van Helsing, I'm thinking.


----------



## Gracie

Oh come on. You find a carved box 9 feet tall, full of dirt, with a latch on the inside. I don't care if you work for CDC...the FIRST thing you would think is DRACULA, right? Yet...deer in headlights looks.

Eye roll.


----------



## Gracie

I don't like shows when I know what is going to happen before it does. This one, I am sorry to say...looks cheesy. So far.


----------



## Gracie

omg. Bad. BAD writing. Bad show. CORNY Bad.

Geez.


----------



## Politico

Yay another vampire show. Like we need more of those.


----------



## AquaAthena

Gracie said:


> THIS looks interesting! No ethereal, sexy, feminin-ish vampires in this one. Nope. Thems ugly, gross, disgusting and mean!!! Just the way Vamps should be, lol.
> 
> Plus, the creator rocks!
> 
> Who is eagerly awaiting? Me me me!
> 
> Horror and real life mix to make up FX's 'The Strain'



I'll give any series a once-over only to never watch it again if the women have their lips bumped up with collagen. I can't take them seriously. One can tell they have been enlarged just by looking or when they lick them often. They must have no feeling in their new lip/lips or nerve endings are lost. Or they are very dry. 

The standard size of the bottom lip of most women used to be 1.5 times larger than the upper lip, or so I have read. Of course there are exceptions.


----------



## shart_attack

Gracie said:


> omg. Bad. BAD writing. Bad show. CORNY Bad.
> 
> Geez.



No, it isn't.


----------



## Gracie

Just differing opinions. I hated it and will not watch again. But thats me.


----------



## shart_attack

After seeing more last night of the demonic figure that used to be imprisoned in the coffin, I'm even more convinced of how correct I was in my initial hypothesis on this thread.

Lotsa folks are mistakenly thinking this is merely about a vampire or some such.

It isn't.

It's also about evil experiments done by Nazis, and the Vril Society.


----------



## 2aguy

I had hoped it would be something different than vampires...but it is well done...


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Gracie said:


> Just differing opinions. I hated it and will not watch again. But thats me.



The first episode was pretty good, I thought.

However, the second was "meh" at best.

I'll have to wait and see what happens with the third.


----------



## shart_attack

Aha! I was correct!!!

"Setrakian," the mysterious, elderly pawn shop owner who carries the Staff of Moses and was arrested at the airport is a WWII death camp survivor &#8212; he just told the judge as much in court just now!!!

I really should be _charging_ for this.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

I'm really not impressed with the show so far. It just seems like a lot of atmosphere and build up with no real pay off.

Even the big action scene in the last episode was ultimately kind of lame.

It might've been better on premium cable, where they could've gone "all in" with the blood, gore, and violence. However, this is just turning out to be kind of goofy.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> THIS looks interesting! No ethereal, sexy, feminin-ish vampires in this one. Nope. Thems ugly, gross, disgusting and mean!!! Just the way Vamps should be, lol.
> 
> Plus, the creator rocks!
> 
> Who is eagerly awaiting? Me me me!
> 
> Horror and real life mix to make up FX's 'The Strain'



I watched the first two episodes and I an intrigued. Not necessarily hooked through.


----------



## shart_attack

Gettin' much, much more enthralling every week.

Youse here who bailed on it are missin' out.

Next week&#8212;per the previews&#8212;a flashback to the WWII death camps:

It appears we will begin to get some kind of idea of the old man Setrakian's knowledge of the lowlifes who have resurrected the evil worm.

Catch up on this show, if you have a DVR. You won't regret it.


----------



## GHook93

Politico said:


> Yay another vampire show. Like we need more of those.



This is a difference vampire show. It's not the vampires are beautiful and some have morals.. This is the vampires are zombie like, predators, none have moral ans none can be reasoned with. 

So far I am not overly impressed or under-impressed, but I am impressed enough to give it another shot. I dig the zombie genre, so it might stick on me.


----------



## mamooth

Brian Lumley did it all better, in his Necroscope books. The Wamphyri there are similar, but better, in that they're not mindless.


----------



## Gracie

I tried to get into it. Just can't.


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay another vampire show. Like we need more of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a difference vampire show. It's not the vampires are beautiful and some have morals.. This is the vampires are zombie like, predators, none have moral ans none can be reasoned with.
> 
> So far I am not overly impressed or under-impressed, but I am impressed enough to give it another shot. I dig the zombie genre, so it might stick on me.
Click to expand...


The young vampires seem mindless, but the older ones, the one with the old dude for example, seem to be calculating and sentient.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

martybegan said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay another vampire show. Like we need more of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a difference vampire show. It's not the vampires are beautiful and some have morals.. This is the vampires are zombie like, predators, none have moral ans none can be reasoned with.
> 
> So far I am not overly impressed or under-impressed, but I am impressed enough to give it another shot. I dig the zombie genre, so it might stick on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The young vampires seem mindless, but the older ones, the one with the old dude for example, seem to be calculating and sentient.
Click to expand...


I'm kind of wondering if there might be different kinds of vampires. 

The German guy seems different than the other ones. Does he even have a tongue?


----------



## martybegan

Sgt_Gath said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a difference vampire show. It's not the vampires are beautiful and some have morals.. This is the vampires are zombie like, predators, none have moral ans none can be reasoned with.
> 
> So far I am not overly impressed or under-impressed, but I am impressed enough to give it another shot. I dig the zombie genre, so it might stick on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The young vampires seem mindless, but the older ones, the one with the old dude for example, seem to be calculating and sentient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm kind of wondering if there might be different kinds of vampires.
> 
> The German guy seems different than the other ones. Does he even have a tongue?
Click to expand...


Its explained in the books, but I won't spoil it for ya.


----------



## shart_attack

martybegan said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The young vampires seem mindless, but the older ones, the one with the old dude for example, seem to be calculating and sentient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of wondering if there might be different kinds of vampires.
> 
> The German guy seems different than the other ones. Does he even have a tongue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its explained in the books, but I won't spoil it for ya.
Click to expand...


Do the books mention this?

Stregheria Wikipedia

The old man "Setrakian" talked about it briefly tonight.


----------



## Samson

Sgt_Gath said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a difference vampire show. It's not the vampires are beautiful and some have morals.. This is the vampires are zombie like, predators, none have moral ans none can be reasoned with.
> 
> So far I am not overly impressed or under-impressed, but I am impressed enough to give it another shot. I dig the zombie genre, so it might stick on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The young vampires seem mindless, but the older ones, the one with the old dude for example, seem to be calculating and sentient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm kind of wondering if there might be different kinds of vampires.
> 
> The German guy seems different than the other ones. Does he even have a tongue?
Click to expand...


There does.

The guy in the Shed was blue.

The pilot seemed pretty typical, and the lawyer is taking a long time to change: I figure most lawyers wouldn't have a problem being infested with blood-sucking parasites. Goth Guy seems to have adjusted to being dickless....I'm wondering how this will play into the plot. Traditionally vampires are supposed to be somewhat sexy, and this would seem to contradict tradition.


----------



## Samson

shart_attack said:


> After seeing more last night of the demonic figure that used to be imprisoned in the coffin, I'm even more convinced of how correct I was in my initial hypothesis on this thread.
> 
> Lotsa folks are mistakenly thinking this is merely about a vampire or some such.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> It's also about evil experiments done by Nazis, and the Vril Society.



Well, it does very much parallel the plot in Dracula...so far.


----------



## Politico

I want it to all break loose and see the cities crumble.


----------



## Gracie

I haven't watched it since it's premiere.


----------



## GHook93

martybegan said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay another vampire show. Like we need more of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a difference vampire show. It's not the vampires are beautiful and some have morals.. This is the vampires are zombie like, predators, none have moral ans none can be reasoned with.
> 
> So far I am not overly impressed or under-impressed, but I am impressed enough to give it another shot. I dig the zombie genre, so it might stick on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The young vampires seem mindless, but the older ones, the one with the old dude for example, seem to be calculating and sentient.
Click to expand...


I didn't know he was a vampire yet when I made the comment. I am hooked, I think the show is a winner!


----------



## shart_attack

martybegan said:


> The young vampires seem mindless, but the older ones, the one with the old dude for example, seem to be calculating and sentient.



There is likely a deeply sociopolitically artistic statement being made in that.

Again, as I haven't read the book on which the show is based, I don't know.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Interesting twist with the vampire Spec-Ops guys this episode.

I wonder if they're working against the German, or a part of the "new Reich" he alluded to.


----------



## Samson

Sgt_Gath said:


> Interesting twist with the vampire Spec-Ops guys this episode.
> 
> I wonder if they're working against the German, or a part of the "new Reich" he alluded to.




Yeah I thought the same thing: WTF are these guys?

This past episode, I KNEW the hawt blonde chick would survive the Night in the 7-Eleven and Join the Vampire Killing CDC.

The A-team needs to pick-up a token black guy in next week's episode. I'm sure they'll pick up the Cholo


----------



## Montrovant

The 7-11 episode seemed more poorly written than usual.  I don't know how much longer I can keep watching if that's the quality of writing and acting to expect.


----------



## Samson

Montrovant said:


> The 7-11 episode seemed more poorly written than usual.  I don't know how much longer I can keep watching if that's the quality of writing and acting to expect.




Indeed. I was surprised they wrote out the chubby, be-speckeled "everyman" character, but I suppose they needed to make room for the hawt blonde computer genius chick.

The Cholo WILL be a major vampire-killer, as per the books, a trilogy. The series writer/creator Guillermo-del-Toro is a money making machine, and loves his monsters: If you saw Hell-Boy I, II, you know all about him. Like these stories, The Strain has been a comic book series, and if you don't like the writing, it might be because comic book dialog is not universally appreciated by adults.

By the way, I've been trying to guess the ethnicity of the NY Department of Sanitation Officer/Rat and Infected Chubby-Bespeckled Killer.

Ukrainian.


----------



## HenryBHough

Back in the '70s "The Strain" was a euphemism for a form of one of the inconveniences also known as "The Clap".


----------



## Montrovant

Samson said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 7-11 episode seemed more poorly written than usual.  I don't know how much longer I can keep watching if that's the quality of writing and acting to expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I was surprised they wrote out the chubby, be-speckeled "everyman" character, but I suppose they needed to make room for the hawt blonde computer genius chick.
> 
> The Cholo WILL be a major vampire-killer, as per the books, a trilogy. The series writer/creator Guillermo-del-Toro is a money making machine, and loves his monsters: If you saw Hell-Boy I, II, you know all about him. Like these stories, The Strain has been a comic book series, and if you don't like the writing, it might be because comic book dialog is not universally appreciated by adults.
> 
> By the way, I've been trying to guess the ethnicity of the NY Department of Sanitation Officer/Rat and Infected Chubby-Bespeckled Killer.
> 
> Ukrainian.
Click to expand...


I'm actually a comic book fan, but I don't think the dialogue translates well directly to film.  

I've seen both Hellboy movies and they were OK.  I haven't read The Strain, in part because I knew it would be a show and didn't want to ruin it.  That's starting to look like a bad idea .

I'm sure I'll stick with this at least a bit longer because I like the basic premise, but the actors and writers are doing a pretty bad job with what they have.


----------



## Samson

HenryBHough said:


> Back in the '70s "The Strain" was a euphemism for a form of one of the inconveniences also known as "The Clap".




I thought "The Strain" was a euphemism for constipation, and this show would be a drama about a plane load of people from Wisconsin after a Cheese and Sausage Eating Contest.


----------



## shart_attack

"The Master" finally revealed his ugly mug tonight.

_Ewwww_.


----------



## Montrovant

I really wanted to like this show, but it's just too crappy.


----------



## Samson

Montrovant said:


> I really wanted to like this show, but it's just too crappy.



Yeah, when you compare it to something like, say "Breaking Bad" or "The Sopranos" where actual humans commit horrific acts, it is more than a little silly.

I'm becoming bored with supernatural nonsense. For example, "Salem." Just couldn't watch it, but recorded the season.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

shart_attack said:


> "The Master" finally revealed his ugly mug tonight.
> 
> _Ewwww_.



He was a bit more... _Fleshy_ than I was expecting. lol

I would have thought that he'd look more corpse like.


----------



## Montrovant

Samson said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to like this show, but it's just too crappy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when you compare it to something like, say "Breaking Bad" or "The Sopranos" where actual humans commit horrific acts, it is more than a little silly.
> 
> I'm becoming bored with supernatural nonsense. For example, "Salem." Just couldn't watch it, but recorded the season.
Click to expand...


The supernatural nonsense was the only draw of the show!


----------



## Samson

Montrovant said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to like this show, but it's just too crappy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when you compare it to something like, say "Breaking Bad" or "The Sopranos" where actual humans commit horrific acts, it is more than a little silly.
> 
> I'm becoming bored with supernatural nonsense. For example, "Salem." Just couldn't watch it, but recorded the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The supernatural nonsense was the only draw of the show!
Click to expand...


Yes, unlike I guess, something like True Blood, for which I've only seen a few episodes because I don't get ShowTime/HBO.


----------



## GHook93

Samson said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting twist with the vampire Spec-Ops guys this episode.
> 
> I wonder if they're working against the German, or a part of the "new Reich" he alluded to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I thought the same thing: WTF are these guys?
> 
> This past episode, I KNEW the hawt blonde chick would survive the Night in the 7-Eleven and Join the Vampire Killing CDC.
> 
> The A-team needs to pick-up a token black guy in next week's episode. I'm sure they'll pick up the Cholo
Click to expand...


Would a token Hispanic work? I believe they will pick up the gang-banger guy. He's a great character.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> The 7-11 episode seemed more poorly written than usual.  I don't know how much longer I can keep watching if that's the quality of writing and acting to expect.



What was wrong with it? I actually liked that episode!


----------



## GHook93

shart_attack said:


> "The Master" finally revealed his ugly mug tonight.
> 
> _Ewwww_.



At least it brought vampires back to the basics. The baby watch looking pretty boy and girl vampires who have morals is getting over-played.


----------



## rdean

The "good guys" are irritating.  The constant whine that "we could have saved him".  

Hint, when someone shoots a 10 foot tongue ending with hooks out of their mouth and their two bottom openings turn into one, they are no longer human.


----------



## Harry Dresden

rdean said:


> The "good guys" are irritating.  The constant whine that "we could have saved him".
> 
> Hint, when someone shoots a 10 foot tongue ending with hooks out of their mouth and their two bottom openings turn into one, they are no longer human.


geezus.....Dean actually made a comment without bringing Republicans into it......


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 7-11 episode seemed more poorly written than usual.  I don't know how much longer I can keep watching if that's the quality of writing and acting to expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was wrong with it? I actually liked that episode!
Click to expand...


From what I recall, the dialog was particularly forced, the reactions of the various characters were pretty ludicrous, and the vampires surrounding the store were inconsistent in their ability to try and get at the humans.

It got worse in the next episode, particularly between Setrakian (sp?) and the kid, so I've given up on the show.


----------



## Samson

GHook93 said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Master" finally revealed his ugly mug tonight.
> 
> _Ewwww_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it brought vampires back to the basics. The baby watch looking pretty boy and girl vampires who have morals is getting over-played.
Click to expand...


Sadly, I can only "Agree" once.


----------



## Samson

rdean said:


> The "good guys" are irritating.  The constant whine that "we could have saved him".
> 
> Hint, when someone shoots a 10 foot tongue ending with hooks out of their mouth and their two bottom openings turn into one, they are no longer human.



Have to agree, the constant blithering from the CDC's "Eff" that "this is some sort of disease!!" makes me hope the Old Jew gets fed up with him and stabs him through the head with his sword.


----------



## Samson

Eff made up for a lot for finally banging the hawt Hispanic chick. I was particularly amused with the dialog between the Old Jew and Eff's boy, after Boy asks; "When's my daddy going to come back?" Old Jew says, "What your father must do will take time, and it won't be easy." LOL Later the pair are interrupted by someone from the Cast of New Jersey Housewives, who in my opinion are much more terrifying than Vampires.

Anyway, I'm becoming a bit concerned that the A-team has yet to recruit a Black Member, or an Asian member, but I'm pleased to announce that a Lesbian member has emerged: Apparently the Hawt Blonde Computer Genius Chick and her roommate were... "more than room-mates."


----------



## GHook93

Samson said:


> Eff made up for a lot for finally banging the hawt Hispanic chick. I was particularly amused with the dialog between the Old Jew and Eff's boy, after Boy asks; "When's my daddy going to come back?" Old Jew says, "What your father must do will take time, and it won't be easy." LOL Later the pair are interrupted by someone from the Cast of New Jersey Housewives, who in my opinion are much more terrifying than Vampires.
> 
> Anyway, I'm becoming a bit concerned that the A-team has yet to recruit a Black Member, or an Asian member, but I'm pleased to announce that a Lesbian member has emerged: Apparently the Hawt Blonde Computer Genius Chick and her roommate were... "more than room-mates."



Well to their credit they tried to recruit that black security guard and the rest of his crew, many of whom were black!


----------



## Samson

GHook93 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eff made up for a lot for finally banging the hawt Hispanic chick. I was particularly amused with the dialog between the Old Jew and Eff's boy, after Boy asks; "When's my daddy going to come back?" Old Jew says, "What your father must do will take time, and it won't be easy." LOL Later the pair are interrupted by someone from the Cast of New Jersey Housewives, who in my opinion are much more terrifying than Vampires.
> 
> Anyway, I'm becoming a bit concerned that the A-team has yet to recruit a Black Member, or an Asian member, but I'm pleased to announce that a Lesbian member has emerged: Apparently the Hawt Blonde Computer Genius Chick and her roommate were... "more than room-mates."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to their credit they tried to recruit that black security guard and the rest of his crew, many of whom were black!
Click to expand...


Government hiring quotas don't allow for how many blacks you "tried to recruit." Its not like they need someone that can lay-up 25 points every game of basketball. Hell, I bet they don't even need someone who has graduated high school. There is absolutely no excuse for not having a token black on the A-Team!!!

I'm writing FX an Angry, Sanctimonious Letter of Outrage!!!


----------



## GHook93

Samson said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eff made up for a lot for finally banging the hawt Hispanic chick. I was particularly amused with the dialog between the Old Jew and Eff's boy, after Boy asks; "When's my daddy going to come back?" Old Jew says, "What your father must do will take time, and it won't be easy." LOL Later the pair are interrupted by someone from the Cast of New Jersey Housewives, who in my opinion are much more terrifying than Vampires.
> 
> Anyway, I'm becoming a bit concerned that the A-team has yet to recruit a Black Member, or an Asian member, but I'm pleased to announce that a Lesbian member has emerged: Apparently the Hawt Blonde Computer Genius Chick and her roommate were... "more than room-mates."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to their credit they tried to recruit that black security guard and the rest of his crew, many of whom were black!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government hiring quotas don't allow for how many blacks you "tried to recruit." Its not like they need someone that can lay-up 25 points every game of basketball. Hell, I bet they don't even need someone who has graduated high school. There is absolutely no excuse for not having a token black on the A-Team!!!
> 
> I'm writing FX an Angry, Sanctimonious Letter of Outrage!!!
Click to expand...


Well they do have a Jew (many here would say he isn't white), two females, one lesbian, one eastern European Immigrant, two Latinos (Gus is soon to join) and one native white guy. That's diversity.

They can't all be as diverse as Walking Dead.


----------



## Samson

GHook93 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eff made up for a lot for finally banging the hawt Hispanic chick. I was particularly amused with the dialog between the Old Jew and Eff's boy, after Boy asks; "When's my daddy going to come back?" Old Jew says, "What your father must do will take time, and it won't be easy." LOL Later the pair are interrupted by someone from the Cast of New Jersey Housewives, who in my opinion are much more terrifying than Vampires.
> 
> Anyway, I'm becoming a bit concerned that the A-team has yet to recruit a Black Member, or an Asian member, but I'm pleased to announce that a Lesbian member has emerged: Apparently the Hawt Blonde Computer Genius Chick and her roommate were... "more than room-mates."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to their credit they tried to recruit that black security guard and the rest of his crew, many of whom were black!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government hiring quotas don't allow for how many blacks you "tried to recruit." Its not like they need someone that can lay-up 25 points every game of basketball. Hell, I bet they don't even need someone who has graduated high school. There is absolutely no excuse for not having a token black on the A-Team!!!
> 
> I'm writing FX an Angry, Sanctimonious Letter of Outrage!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they do have a Jew (many here would say he isn't white), two females, one lesbian, one eastern European Immigrant, two Latinos (Gus is soon to join) and one native white guy. That's diversity.
> 
> They can't all be as diverse as Walking Dead.
Click to expand...


"Diversity?"

400 years of oppression and a black cannot get a job on the A-team cuttin' off vampire heads?

I bet if people were turning into Cotton Plants they'd be able to find a brotha to chop _THEM_ up!


----------



## longknife

From what I've seen, it's nothing more than another vampire story with too many of the same all over the tube.


----------



## Samson

GHook93 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eff made up for a lot for finally banging the hawt Hispanic chick. I was particularly amused with the dialog between the Old Jew and Eff's boy, after Boy asks; "When's my daddy going to come back?" Old Jew says, "What your father must do will take time, and it won't be easy." LOL Later the pair are interrupted by someone from the Cast of New Jersey Housewives, who in my opinion are much more terrifying than Vampires.
> 
> Anyway, I'm becoming a bit concerned that the A-team has yet to recruit a Black Member, or an Asian member, but I'm pleased to announce that a Lesbian member has emerged: Apparently the Hawt Blonde Computer Genius Chick and her roommate were... "more than room-mates."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to their credit they tried to recruit that black security guard and the rest of his crew, many of whom were black!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government hiring quotas don't allow for how many blacks you "tried to recruit." Its not like they need someone that can lay-up 25 points every game of basketball. Hell, I bet they don't even need someone who has graduated high school. There is absolutely no excuse for not having a token black on the A-Team!!!
> 
> I'm writing FX an Angry, Sanctimonious Letter of Outrage!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they do have a Jew (many here would say he isn't white), two females, one lesbian, one eastern European Immigrant, two Latinos (Gus is soon to join) and one native white guy. That's diversity.
> 
> They can't all be as diverse as Walking Dead.
Click to expand...


Saw the latest episode last night, and STILL NO Black-A-TEAM member!

I suppose the primary plot changes were:

1. Discovering that the Black Man-servant to the Evil-Rich-White-Guy was actually sympathetic to the A-Team. I guess FX will now argue when they receive my Letter of Complaint, that this guy actually counts as an A-Team member.

2. Eff's wife, now infected, is one of The Master's Favorite Vampires. No doubt she'll be put to use tracking down the A-Team

3. New Jersey Housewives are not immune to becoming infected with Vampirism. Who would have guessed?


----------



## Darlene

I've seen the previews for this show and I'm disappointed I haven't been able to watch it.


----------



## GHook93

Darlene said:


> I've seen the previews for this show and I'm disappointed I haven't been able to watch it.



2 seasons later and I will admit the show has been a major letdown. I liked the concept and actors so I kept with it, while somewhat entertaining it has been a let down.


And do they always have to make the kids on these shows so unlikable. This kid has been the worst in I have seen. He was bad before last night and he took a step toward the worst child character in history. First he sics his feeler pet on an innocent man who was only trying to help him. Then he sets off a nuclear bomb because he is mad that his dad killed his vampire mother who was trying to kill both of them.

Zack you suck!


----------



## dani67

bullshit tv show


----------



## Harry Dresden

dani67 said:


> bullshit tv show


yea i hear you its not real....


----------



## dani67

Harry Dresden said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit tv show
> 
> 
> 
> yea i hear you its not real....
Click to expand...

watch westworld/shameless/black mirror-rectify-
dont watch this shit...


----------



## GHook93

While this show is winding down I have to say it was a little disappointing. Great premise, good actors, great source material and a good start, but it dragged on and has some bad writing. They also made Zach Goodweather so unlikable that you though less of the show because of him! Worst child character of all time 2nd to none. Actually might be the most annoying character of all time. He is that awful. The season 3 finale was icing on the cake. 

The show has taken a very interesting turn and the first episode was pretty good. Too bad it is now the last episode. They need to kill off Zach that little POS.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

GHook93 said:


> While this show is winding down I have to say it was a little disappointing. Great premise, good actors, great source material and a good start, but it dragged on and has some bad writing. They also made Zach Goodweather so unlikable that you though less of the show because of him! Worst child character of all time 2nd to none. Actually might be the most annoying character of all time. He is that awful. The season 3 finale was icing on the cake.
> 
> The show has taken a very interesting turn and the first episode was pretty good. Too bad it is now the last episode. They need to kill off Zach that little POS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



I was looking forward to this last season, but it is by far the worst one yet. Boring, poor writing,  meaningless sequences and the plot line sucks! They ruined the best character (Gus) by making him go from rough but noble to outright dishonorable thug. Why even bring him back if you are going to ruin him as such. I thought they couldn't make Zach any worse, but I was wrong. He is redeemable. I am considering not watching the end because I know he will survive and have a redeemable moment and all is forgiven. Yet for the fans he should deny and again he is not redeemable. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------

